# Too Bad It is Rain



## Tuxx (Sep 11, 2007)

Too bad this is Lake Effect Rain & not Snow,Maybe a sign of things to Come.


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

I was looking at that too on the radar this morning. I beleive that they said higher elevations in extreme northern new england are possibly going to get snow this time around.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

The ground freezing first would be good. All my accounts are gravel hardpack and I "don't have a bulldozer".


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

Mick;412373 said:


> The ground freezing first would be good. All my accounts are gravel hardpack and I "don't have a bulldozer".


Im sure that you will be one of the first new england states to freeze. Good luck with those gravel accounts. I guess some of us are spoiled. I think its bad when there is a cracked up parking lot thats paved, I guess you have it worse. Again good luck Mick


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Thanks, JeepPlow18. Gravel is what I learned on and all I've ever plowed. I wouldn't know what to do with asphalt.


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

Mick;412808 said:


> Thanks, JeepPlow18. Gravel is what I learned on and all I've ever plowed. I wouldn't know what to do with asphalt.


Same goes for me lmao. I bet it would not take either of us long to figue it out haha


----------

